# Swissvax Autobahn - better than others?



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,

what do you think about the Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax?
For a year I am using Poorboys wheel sealant but the can goes empty in next months. I love the stuff from Swissvax so my question is get a new can of Poorboys or should I invest in Autobahn?

What do you think about this product? Durability?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

First class product, great durability too. You will need to buy some cleaner fluid as the wax will need to bond to the wheel properly.

The prepping work is quite time consuming but well worth it. The beading is excellent as well. 

Give it a try. You won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Many thanks @stargazer: I will order it soon with my bottles of CF.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bulla2000 said:


> Many thanks @stargazer: I will order it soon with my bottles of CF.


Glad to be of help:thumb:

Speak to Sam (Blondie) who's the swissvax Authorised Reseller on here. She'll help with anything you're unsure of. I think the Cleaner fluid you will need is normal strength.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. thanks for the advice. I only want to buy the normal CF.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi. Does Autobahn work OK over Jetseal or should it just be used standalone to ensure it bonds to the alloy? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say its better stand alone. Because it bonds best to a fresh cleaned (Swissvax CF) wheel.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

so long as you tar remover, than CF the wheel, the wax will outlast pretty much anything on the market. Poorboys is no competition IMHO, I've used it too. Its good, but not SV Autobahm good


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> so long as you tar remover, than CF the wheel, the wax will outlast pretty much anything on the market. Poorboys is no competition IMHO, I've used it too. Its good, but not SV Autobahm good


My apologies for not mentioning this in my first post Bulla.

Very good point about the Tar Remover. I didn't use this on mine as the wheels were new


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont have tar on my wheels, so it would not my point. But thanks for your addintional advice.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice chaps. In the absence of CF can I just clay the alloy before applying Autobahn? What would you recommend as a cure time?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

claying will do it, but make sure to use Tar remover too. do you have any other cleaners? Klasse AIO etc?

Cure time is around 15mins after applying to all four wheels.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have a liquid cleaner at present and it's probably something I'm missing. I do have some Megs DC Paint cleaner though..
So wash with Bilberry. Good go with Tardis, clay with Sonus Green then Megs paint cleaner?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

bluenose said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a liquid cleaner at present and it's probably something I'm missing. I do have some Megs DC Paint cleaner though..
> So wash with Bilberry. Good go with Tardis, clay with Sonus Green then Megs paint cleaner?


aye, that will do until you have some.:thumb:


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers fella. Top advice as always. 
More Swissvax ordering at some point then...:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

dont try to eat it though, it smells like chocolate


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

visor said:


> dont try to eat it though, it smells like chocolate


I swear one day I'm going to take a spoon to Autobahn. It smells sooooo nice.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it smells of the cola cube sweets you used to buy years ago.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> I think it smells of the cola cube sweets you used to buy years ago.


:lol: Yeah you're probably right. That's swissvax secret ingredient essence of Cola not Carnuba


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought you only needed cleaner fluid on brand new wheels? I don't have a new set of wheels so do I need cleaner fluid before applying so as per bluenose should I clay first (after using Bilberry) or use something like Megs Deep Crystal Cleaner or still better off buying SV cleaner fluid?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> I thought you only needed cleaner fluid on brand new wheels? I don't have a new set of wheels so do I need cleaner fluid before applying so as per bluenose should I clay first (after using Bilberry) or use something like Megs Deep Crystal Cleaner or still better off buying SV cleaner fluid?


Hi David

Yes you do need cleaner fluid on new wheels.
As per yours. I'd go with Blue Nose's comment.

Alternatively clay bar / Tar remover to get every bit of deposit off, then followed by CF and wax


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I *think* the cleaner fluid will help clear any solvent residue left by the tar remover etc and prep the surface so the wax will bond perfectly. If you got some Megs cleaner, use that. If you are going to buy a cleaner I'd go for the SV one as it's a better product imo. I'm only using the Megs cleaner up and getting the SV one next time....

Hope that helps.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks stargazer and bluenose - will call in at Swissvax sometime and get some Autobahn as I've realised its pretty close to where my in-laws live....


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

I think Autobahn is alot better than f.ex DP Wheel Glaze. Lasts alot longer. Also much better than using regular wax on the wheels.
I didn't use Cleaner Fluid before on my 1year old BBS, but polished with Menz 106. Great result.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, thank you all for your advices. Last week I got my pot of Autobahn. Smells just great like all the other waxes from Swissvax. But the pot seems so small if you see it for the first time :doublesho. My little daughter wanted to play with this tiny pot, thought its a gift for her in Daddys parcel.. 

Ok, it seems the Autobahn feels well with is brothers and sisters


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, i was surprise too when i received my AutoBahn. i only use it tiny bit afraid to use it all.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

It`s a small pot, but it goes along way 

I love it, and only used it yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have used the Autobahn up to three times on my wheels. Its a stunning effect that I have never seen before with Titanium (on the wheels) or Jetseal or PB WS. It is just a brand new kind of water beading on it. Very easy to clean, it feels very smooth on the paint surface.
It seems the silver paint on my wheels become more silvery, more brighter I think. Its a wax that I will never give away. Just great.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

How about Rimwax ? 

I'm not going to dis Autobahn as I sold loads of it, but when you factor in the cost of CF it gets pricey - effectively, £40, though halved if you use another pre-cleaner.

At £14.99 and less prescriptive (you don't need CF prior) it's highly regarded by many I talk to - and 200ml per pot too. 

We now stock it as I think its much better value.


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

How about using HD-Cleanse instead of CF, Any advantage/disadvantage?


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Have to agree Autobahn smells great and offers amazing protection. If only it was in bigger pot for easier access.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

HD would work just as well I would have thought..


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thomas Autobahn pots may well be small but the pots I have, have all lasted a good year each and I use them commercially.
If you were looking to save money but stick with Swissvax then a pot of Shield is much bigger and does a similar (but not the same) job

Tim


----------

